# Popobike Incompleto........



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp , Rocky René , Rivas & company :

¿ Qué pasó con Ustedes ? , después de toda la planeación ( jerseys , lista de asistencia, logística de transporte , análisis de ruta, etc. etc. ) NO VINIERON .....

Nos quedamos esperandolos como novia de pueblo, vestidos y alborotados , o como dicen por ahí , ¿Para que prenden el boiler , si no se van a bañar ? ja ja ja .

Ya en serio que lástima que no pudieron venir a participar .

Sin embargo si hubo un miembro de éste foro que vino y cumplió como los buenos y que se aventó un carrerón , me refiero al buen amigo MarkBlast que estuvo por aquí sábado y domingo.

El circuito estuvo mucho mejor que en años anteriores , de última hora cambiaron el tramo final , los dos o tres kilómetros finales estuvieron bastante fregones que exigieron concentración , manejo y un buen de body english , rodando a bastante velocidad bajando por una cañada que ya casi al final tuvimos que volver a subir , aquí vi a varios bikers fregones acalambrarse .

Media hora después del final MarkBlast ya estaba como si nada , bien recuperado , creo que ni se cansó y eso que hizo un tiempazo , su Intense Tracer se comportó de acuerdo a su estirpe de excelencia.

Yo pensé usar la Spider , pero en la noche anterior una amiga que pensaba
competir me la pidió prestada , a final de cuentas no la usó y llevó su Klein que ya tiene 
super probada en varias carreras .

Así que usé mi Turner Flux III , y no me arrepiento , quiza con la Spider le
hubiera recortado unos tres o cuatro minutos a mi tiempo , pero en esa última parte de
terreno la condenada Flux demostró lo que es , ágil , briosa y respondona , aguantando
las acostadas y lo escalones como si nada y en los repechos subiendo cañón .

Vizcaíno, la vas a extrañar...Rivas , aquí era la oportunidad de exprimir tu Flux...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Felicidades. ?Que circuito hicieron?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

En mi caso... las estrellas se alinearon para que no pudiera ir.

Una serie de eventos desafortunados con las que no te voy a aburrir... Me quede con las ganas, porque me gusto mucho el año pasado.

Veo que el final estuvo bueno!!! Mejor que el año pasado que estuvo medio planito.

Un abrazo y espero que la invitacion siga abierta!
Warp


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Tal vez, pero no lo creo...*

Mi estimado Last Biker,

Me quedé con muchas ganas de ir, el otro año serguro que será. La verdad es que tuve muchísimo trabajo y no me fue posible asistir. De cualquier manera agradezco la invitación que cordialmente me hiciste.

Respecto a lo de la Flux, no lo creo pero eso solo el tiempo lo dirá. Mira, es una excelente bicicleta, super divertida pero en cuanto a eficiencia y velocidad prefiero una Spider o una Yeti AS-R SL. Voy a poner unas fotos pronto de una "mamba negra" que acabo de configurar y con la cual la Flux no podría competir, razón por la que me deshice de ella.

Saludos a todos,

Vizcaíno.



the last biker said:


> Warp , Rocky René , Rivas & company :
> 
> ¿ Qué pasó con Ustedes ? , después de toda la planeación ( jerseys , lista de asistencia, logística de transporte , análisis de ruta, etc. etc. ) NO VINIERON .....
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Diferencia en tiempos*



rodar y rodar said:


> Felicidades. ?Que circuito hicieron?


********************************************************************************************************
Hicimos la de 23 kms. (que ni es de 23 ...)

Están publicando algunas controversias respecto a los tiempos oficiales y en general a la organización y el control de los corredores , y efectivamente faltó que el control de los tiempos y toda la parafernalia que conlleva lo hicieran profesionales del asunto.

Es probable que a muchos les valen los tiempos que hicieron , lo importante era rodar y divertirse , pero habrá bastantes que verdaderamente si les interesa saber cuanto hicieron y en que lugar quedaron , a estos bikers hay que darles la razón.

Ahora que, normalmente cada quien lleva su crono y sabe como la hizo.

Pero si les falló gacho , por ejemplo en mi caso yo sé que mi cronómetro registro 1:38:15 sin embargo en la lista final aparezco con 1:50:58 , así que 12 minutitos y feria ya es algo , a MarcBlast también lo alambrearon y mas gacho.

De todos modos lo importante fué la divertida y estar en el evento.

the last biker


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Lo siento mi estimado Last Biker...


Por cuestioness de trabajo y " Una serie de eventos desafortunados " ( sorry Warp pero tambien lo tenia que decir   ) no he podido salir ultimamente... a rodar.. de hecho ya vendi dos bicis y me quede con mi ETSX.... hasta le quité los frenos hidraulicos y le puse unos mecánicos Avid... ( fantasticos! )

Espero el proximo año poder ir... aunque no sé, siempre celebramos el cumple de mi hermana ya que es del 27 de ese mes y bueno siempre se va a domingo la celebración.

De todas formas si vamos haciendo la logistica para ir a Puebla y tener el gusto de rodar contigo... espero no poder defraudar mas de lo que quede ya mal.:winker: :arf:  :madman: 


por ahi igual te caemos antes de que termine el año :rockon: 

Te mando un abrazo mi estimado Luis!


Salud!

Rocky "Decrepito" Rene


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Estimados, Last Biker:

Primero agradecer al buen Last Biker por todo su apoyo durante lod dos días que el vento duró.

Me hubiera gustado ver a los del foro en la competencia.

En lo que a mi respecta pues fué la primera vez que me aventaba a competir, la adranalina es verdaderamente impulsora en esas circunstancia a diferencia de cuando rodamos sin la intención de medirnos.

Respecto a la Tracer, pos que mas decir...todo estuvo increible!

Espero verlos pronto y saludos!

MarkBlast


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Hola Markblast, ya se que el popobike tiene mucho que acabó pero me gustaría saber que pista hiciste y en cuanto tiempo te la aventaste.
Yo tambien fui pero la regaron con los resultados, yo hice igual que The las biker 1:38 en la pista de 23k.


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hola Gambox:

Yo también hice la de 23kms y mi cronometro marco 1:19.

saludos
MarkBlast


----------

